# Dark tips on cattleya...



## biothanasis (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello all,

Firsty I would like to know if this (red arrow) is a new psb.. Is it going to have flowers? Secondly, is this (blue arrow) from overwatering? Any help is welcomed...  Thank you...

Thanasis...


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 24, 2007)

I am really struggling to see your photo. Is there any way you can trim back that dark tip and try to take another photo of it cut off from the plant? How did that start if you remember? Do you see any light colored mold anywhere on the brown dried up tip of that leaf? 

I can't help you with watering. I can't help you with much when it comes to cattleya because I gave all of mine away but I am somewhat familiar with anthracnose and how it manifests itself in other species and I suppose it could be a possibility since that appears to have started at the tip of the leaf. 

Maybe the leaf was scorched?


----------



## Candace (Nov 24, 2007)

> I would like to know if this (red arrow) is a new psb..



Yes.



> s it going to have flowers?


 You'll have to wait to see if the plant is large enough and has received adequate culture to bloom. I don't see any previous bloomed spikes.



> is this (blue arrow) from overwatering?


The roots look fine and the plant healthy. The plant doesn't look overwatered. I'd say either sunburn or it touched a window that was cold and was damaged. If it's mushy it needs to be cut off and treated.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2007)

I wonder if the brown tip is on leaves that started to form out of the pseudobulb. If so, it may be a lack of humidity. But whenever a plant looks like it has a problem, the first thing to do is check the roots. The ones outside the pot look fine, but what about the ones inside?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello all,

Thank you all for the advice....
The plant is growing on coconut "wood" and some of its roots are inside the "wood"! I have potted it with a clay mix, just to stabilise it in the pot!! I water once a week and spray sometimes... None of the psbs are mushy, or something, till now... God helps they won't...  When I firstly got the plant its leaves where somehow ill looking and one or two droppedoff, but I guess this might have happened because of adapting to its new environment... (!!!???)... 

This is more or less the half plant and I it has one old flower spike...

Thank you again, Thanasis


----------

